# Wedged through tenons.



## lateralus819 (Mar 24, 2013)

I'm making a piece with Wedged through tenons. Anyone have any tips on angling the sides of the mortise and making a perfect wedge?


----------



## PaulJerome (Feb 4, 2010)

This video from Fine Woodworking should be able to help you: Cutting a wedged mortise


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

Great link, Thanks for sharing, Paul!


----------



## BLarge (Aug 29, 2011)

You don't really have to angle the mortise, as long as you have a lot of long grain glue surface even a wedge in a straight through tenon is there for your lifetime then many more.

If it is a big tenon, big mortise, you have to think about being able to split that stock- ie, you have to consider doing multiple wedges.

Build a bandsaw jig that cuts width wise on you desired angle, flip the stock over after every cut and get tons of perfect wedges every cut.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

I think I just used a package of shims to wedge the tenons on a door build awhile back









and ran a dowel pin through the tenon.


----------



## lateralus819 (Mar 24, 2013)

Thanks guys.

I actually found a video to actually CALCULATE the needed angle and such for the mortise/wedge.


----------



## JerryLH (Oct 23, 2014)

This was my first shot at a wedged mortise and tenon.


----------

